# Bills



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

Hoping someone can help me......

I am looking to get realistic figures of water, gas and electric to fill in my cashflow projections, and guidance on how much waste I should expect roughly if possible?

As a scenario I would have a 750 sq ft shop with a 3 group linea, opening at 8 (staff starting at least 30 min before then) and closing at 6 (staff staying on at least 30 min). Serving c.150 coffees a day and 50 meals?

For waste I appreciate that there will be shots lost for dialling in the grinder and what not. Is there a rough % I should put down for this and also for food as a general rule of thumb?

Many thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance but are those numbers "right"?

a 10hour serving day..... 150 coffees..... 15 p/h or 1 every 4 mins.......

Why do you need 3 groups to knock out 1 coffee every 4 minutes?

And 750 sq ft = 10 x 7.5 - not room for many tables? (Particularly with a big old 3 group, plus sinks/cooking kit?? etc)

You say 50 meals... assuming you mean meals (not snacks) when will the 50 people eat?

If you can seat 10, say an hour for a meal.... you need to be "full" for 50% of your opening times... Is that realistic? Isn't that a bit like having a "full compliment" standing waiting for the last lot to leave from say 11:30 (early lunch) to 4:30 (late lunch).....

Not meaning to sound negative just the numbers don't seem "right"......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Drewster said:


> Pardon my ignorance but are those numbers "right"?
> 
> a 10hour serving day..... 150 coffees..... 15 p/h or 1 every 4 mins.......
> 
> ...


10x7.5 ain't 750.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Um..... 750 sq ft is about a 27ft x 27ft square


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Jon said:


> 10x7.5 ain't 750.





grumpydaddy said:


> Um..... 750 sq ft is about a 27ft x 27ft square


Oops - brain fart!

Nothing to see here - move along please......


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Drewster said:


> Oops - brain fart!
> 
> Nothing to see here - move along please......


I can just imagine you sitting there trying to work out how anyone could possibly feed anyone in a space the size of two king-size beds. Thank you so much for making me chortle!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> I can just imagine you sitting there trying to work out how anyone could possibly feed anyone in a space the size of two king-size beds. Thank you so much for making me chortle!


To be fair I was scratching my head.... I only have one room smaller than that in my house..... and that's under the stairs!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Drewster said:


> To be fair I was scratching my head.... I only have one room smaller than that in my house..... and that's under the stairs!


Wish I could say the same


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Um..... 750 sq ft is about a 27ft x 27ft square


10 X 7.5 mtr = 775 sq ft enough room for an fastfood.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Pardon my ignorance but are those numbers "right"?
> 
> a 10hour serving day..... 150 coffees..... 15 p/h or 1 every 4 mins.......
> 
> ...


I won't mention the 10 x 7.5, I think some others have brought that up









Like I said it was a scenario, so I could get some rough figures.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

BertVanGoo said:


> I won't mention the 10 x 7.5, I think some others have brought that up


:shamefaced:











BertVanGoo said:


> Like I said it was a scenario, so I could get some rough figures.


Don't ask me - I thought you were working in a cupboard...........


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Pardon my ignorance but are those numbers "right"?
> 
> a 10hour serving day..... 150 coffees..... 15 p/h or 1 every 4 mins.......
> 
> Why do you need 3 groups to knock out 1 coffee every 4 minutes?


Sorry to jump on he bandwagon about your maths: whilst your workings are sort of correct, I doubt the demand would be so regular/linear. More likely to be rush periods with several people queuing or awaiting service.

A 3 group may well still be excessive, but you can't really calculate that based on an average calculation of demand...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree about the non-linear demand - the thing being that with (only) 50 a day a 3 group (well 2 of them) would be sitting idle for most of the day.

Now they are sitting in a warehouse (rather than a shoebox) there is plenty of scope to serve a lot more people!!


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats a conservative figure, but understand that you're probably right, could probably get away with a 2 group. I went in to a potential competitor the other day and they had 30 inside and 12 outside, and their coffee is [email protected]! so definitely possible to serve more than that in a day


----------

